# Giving a framed photo as a gift...do I sign it?



## Jon_Are (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm giving a family member an 11x14 matted and framed photo for Christmas.

I'm thinking of writing my name - very small, in pencil - on the edge of the mat. 

But then I'm thinking that's a bit pretentious of me.

Opinions?

Jon


----------



## MelodySoul (Oct 29, 2008)

How about on the back?


----------



## budskiphotography (Oct 29, 2008)

usually you write it on the back of the photo with your name, date, and title of work


----------



## Jon_Are (Oct 29, 2008)

On the back of the photo itself? 

Or on the back of the mounting surface (where it can be seen if you flip the frame over)?


----------



## iflynething (Oct 29, 2008)

Back of the photo. Don't do it in pencil though. Permanent marker. Never trust anyone

~Michael~


----------



## Pugs (Oct 29, 2008)

It's not pretentious at all to sign and date the matte. Do it at the lower right just below the corner of the window cut out of the matte. On the back of print (or if you've mounted it to some sort of mounting board, on the back of the mounting material) name, date, title. 

I know a guy who signs and dates the matte, does the name, date, title on the back of the print, then sprays the spray adhesive, mounts it on the mounting board, and then puts the name, date, title again on the back of the mounting board.  That may be excessive, though.


----------



## Joves (Oct 29, 2008)

If you are proud of the photo then sure sign it. I dont see a problem with that.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 29, 2008)

If I even gave a picture to my dad I would put my name on there. Personally, I would put it on the right lower corner and also on the back. 

Some people put a copyright on the back with the name, date and some EXIF data.

A good reason to put this on there is what if you and your friend stopped talking or lost contact. What if someone saw this picture? Your name would be on there for reference or if someone wanted to contact you to do more photography work.

~Michael~


----------



## usayit (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't see signing the matte as pretentious.  No more than a painter signing their name at the bottom corner of a painting.  It shows pride in your work.  Nothing wrong with that.

Just don't go John Hancock on the matte and detract from the photo itself.


----------



## Jon_Are (Oct 29, 2008)

Alright, I'm going to write my name very small on the mat - just below the photo and on the right side - and put a label on the reverse side indicating name, date & title.

Should I write my name in pencil (more subtle, but less permanent) or ink (less subtle but more permanent)?

Jon


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 29, 2008)

Sharpie... permanent and quite visible.


----------



## usayit (Oct 29, 2008)

That is what I do...

Pencil on the front.  My signature and date on the back with my business card attached via stamped candle wax.


----------



## Alleh Lindquist (Oct 30, 2008)

I believe you would want to get a special pen that won't damage the print. I could be wrong about the chemicals in a sharpie affecting the print over time though.


----------



## cherry30 (Oct 30, 2008)

Sign it by all means. I am sure that the recipient will be very proud of it. Use permanent marker.


----------



## pm63 (Oct 30, 2008)

usayit said:


> That is what I do...
> 
> Pencil on the front.  My signature and date on the back with my business card *attached via stamped candle wax*.



I'm hearing of many people these days who wax seal their work... why? Just more classy or what?


----------



## usayit (Oct 30, 2008)

yup.. thats about it.... no particular reason.  It makes the product look more professional and final than my business card scotched tape to the back.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 30, 2008)

Pretentious? Maybe one day you'll be famous, heralded as a genius of our times. If that ends up being the case your tiny squiggle in the corner of the frame starts being worth a lot.

I sign all my photos, by hand, with a silver acid free marker, in the bottom right of the frame, and then put the year it was photographed. It's tiny, out of the way, and more importantly I don't consider it pretentious at all. I think it adds a personal touch to the photo. 

Really pretentious would be signing photos like half of the people here watermark their images, large and covering the centre of the frame.


----------



## Jon_Are (Oct 31, 2008)

Garbz, do you sign the actual photo, or the mat?

Jon


----------



## Pugs (Oct 31, 2008)

Garbz said:


> Pretentious? Maybe one day you'll be famous, heralded as a genius of our times. If that ends up being the case your tiny squiggle in the corner of the frame starts being worth a lot.
> 
> I sign all my photos, by hand, with a silver acid free marker, in the bottom right of the frame, and then put the year it was photographed. It's tiny, out of the way, and more importantly I don't consider it pretentious at all. I think it adds a personal touch to the photo.
> 
> *Really pretentious would be signing photos like half of the people here watermark their images, large and covering the centre of the frame.*


 
Oh, 

     I don't consider that pretentious at all.  I consider it protecting your copyrights to your work.  Intellectual Property concerns are becoming more and more of an issue with the easy access to everything on the InterWebNetHighway.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 31, 2008)

For gifts I double mat and use a pencil to print the title on the left and my name on the right on the inner mat.


----------



## mooreindustries (Oct 31, 2008)

I think there's a difference between healthy pride and pretentiousness. If you have good reasons to put your name down, then it's worth it. And some of the reasons mentioned here were, references and protecting your work. It's also a way to put a mark on your work, because really, it is your work and you should be proud of that. There's nothing that says an artist shouldn't take credit for their own work.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 31, 2008)

If you sign the back of the print, use a very soft art/drafting pencils so it does not cut into the print, something in the range of a B4 or B6


----------



## Garbz (Nov 1, 2008)

Jon_Are said:


> Garbz, do you sign the actual photo, or the mat?



I sign the actual photo, in the bottom right. On a 8x5 frame it takes about 1x1 cm, so it's there but well out of the way.



Pugs said:


> I don't consider that pretentious at all.  I consider it protecting your copyrights to your work.  Intellectual Property concerns are becoming more and more of an issue with the easy access to everything on the InterWebNetHighway.



Err what? Read the bold text you quoted again, paying particular attention to the bit where I said "signing photos".


----------



## Pugs (Nov 1, 2008)

Garbz said:


> I sign the actual photo, in the bottom right. On a 8x5 frame it takes about 1x1 cm, so it's there but well out of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> *Err what? Read the bold text you quoted again, paying particular attention to the bit where I said "signing photos".*


 
Ah!

Roger, that!  My bad.  I apologize for failing to read for content. :blushing:


----------



## Garbz (Nov 1, 2008)

Ahhh. Didn't know if you were trying to start a pointless argument or not. 
Mistake is much better. eacesign:


----------



## mooreindustries (Nov 21, 2008)

If you are going to use pencil, I would suggest putting some type of glaze or sealant over it, so that it won't be removed easily. It doesn't have to be heavy duty, and you don't want it to warp the paper, so it should be light and only a coat to protect the pencil marking. This won't work though if the paper is too thin.


----------

